# shooting fish underwater



## goosehunter20

when shooting fish underwater do you have to shoot farther underneath them if they are down deeper?


----------



## bowcarp

yes and 9 times out of 10 when you think your aiming low enough you can go lower most misses are high


----------



## goosehunter20

yea i seem to do alot of that when im shooting in deeper water thanx


----------



## bmxfire37

i herd drop 6 inches for every foot.... but i just go up on the flats, to where they are in less than a foot of water, or suspended off of trees


----------



## weasle414

bmxfire37 said:


> i herd drop 6 inches for every foot....


Not always true. If you're shooting straight off shore or standing in the water, you will have to aim lower under them that if you where shooting from a bridge or from a boat. It just takes time to get used to shooting at the fish from different heights.


----------



## carp_killer

sometimes you dont even have to aim low for instance when carp have there head out of the water i dont even really aim its more pull back and when it feels right let go and i hit quite a few fish doing it actually more then i use to when i took time to aim


----------



## stickemdeep

i shoot all instinct, draw and fling. we have like five peolpe bowfishin so its pretty competitive, but it works for me.


----------



## AlpineArcher24

Also it matters on how far away fromthe boat the fish fish is. If its out a ways then you'll have to compensate. AIM LOW AND LET EM FLY!!!!


----------

